# November's CPGear Contest [Auction]



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2008)

Sorry it's a bit late in coming folks, but this month's contest is a simple auction: MilPoints for gift certificates.

There are five $20 CPGear Gift Certificats up for auction. To place a bit just reply to this thread with the amount you want to pony up. You can't bid on more than one gift certificate, and of course you have to actually *have* the MilPoints you're bidding.

At the end of the month (Eastern time) the top 5 bids will be awarded the gift certificates, and the amounts bid will be deducted from their MilPoints total. So yes - MilPoints can be useful from time to time! 

Here are the current top bids:

15,095 Eye in the Sky
12,655 The Beaver
11,570 Celticgirl
11,265 CDN Aviator
7,844 Rodahn

Good luck!
Mike


----------



## gaspasser (10 Nov 2008)

Mike, I'll take a hit.  All the milpoints I got, I don't think they really mean anything do they??? 
That would be 1050 as of today.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2008)

Good stuff, we have our first bid!

As to the MilPoints value... I guess we'll find out for sure at the end of the month!


----------



## GAP (10 Nov 2008)

5,880.....that still leaves me with 5000..... :


----------



## MikeL (10 Nov 2008)

I'll be that guy who makes the last minute bid an wins  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (10 Nov 2008)

1,079 MP's points please .. that"ll leave me with one left over.  >


----------



## chris_log (11 Nov 2008)

1,314 Mil Point. Had to edit when I saw how many I had (had a few more then I thought).


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Nov 2008)

By "top" bid, I'm guessing that people assume that it's only the "highest" bids, so I'm going against the grain and bidding 1 (one) Milpoint. ;D


----------



## traviss-g (11 Nov 2008)

Well this may seem like a little bit of overkill but I really want that gift certificate so I'm going to bid ALL my points, yea I know what your thinking "No need, you could bid half your monstrous stack of milpoints and easily win." but I really want this gift certificate so I'm going all-in! 260 points, that's right, 260  !


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2008)

Ok, so here are the top bids for all 5 gift certificates so far:

[Moved to top of the thread]

Basically everyone who has bid except Mortarman.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Nov 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok, so here are the top bids for all 5 gift certificates so far:
> 
> 5880 GAP
> 1314 Piper
> ...


OK, I get the picture!  3500 points!


----------



## medaid (12 Nov 2008)

Well this is kinda fun. 2,727. Yup all of it


----------



## Eric_911 (12 Nov 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Well this is kinda fun. 2,727. Yup all of it



Medtech.... what are you throwing in the pot: your posts or your points?  ;D


----------



## medaid (12 Nov 2008)

Oh wait a minute! I just made a funny! Uh oh! I'll fix it later LOL


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Nov 2008)

1600 for me


----------



## Snafu-Bar (12 Nov 2008)

I'll bid 10,000 milpoints.

 3,680 up front and i'll owe ya the rest as i earn them  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2008)

I've moved the winning bids to the top of the thread... I'll update it there periodically.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Nov 2008)

5881.


 ;D


----------



## Rodahn (12 Nov 2008)

Mike; take all of my milpoints and should I be the winner, send the certificate to Avor as per the email from leroi.

Chimo.

Edited to add:

Rather than have the contest this month Mike, could you just not donate the whole $100.00 to Avor? I realize that it goes against the grain, but I think that would be a worthy note from Milnet/Army.ca, and might improve his morale.

Cheers

Rodahn


----------



## Shamrock (12 Nov 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Mike; take all of my milpoints and should I be the winner, send the certificate to Avor as per the email from leroi.



4389, as above.


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Nov 2008)

I'll add all my points to the bid that sends the certificates to Avor
5590 currently


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (12 Nov 2008)

Send mine to the Avor fund as well.  I don't know how many there are, but please take them.

105


----------



## medaid (12 Nov 2008)

I as well. I just have to fix my damn milpoint thing.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Nov 2008)

Add Sweatie's to the list.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2008)

You can have mine, too.


----------



## Rodahn (12 Nov 2008)

Well according to my very quick count, we are at about 30K milpoints for Avor....


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Nov 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Well according to my very quick count, we are at about 30K milpoints for Avor....


You can add mine to that too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2008)

Thanks all, very generous... Here's what I suggest we do: continue with the bids (I think I've captured everything correctly at the top) and at the end, the winners are welcome to (but not required to) donate their share to Avor. I'll keep the final results confidential (not the winners, just the allocation of gift certs), as this is a change from the original rules.

Thanks all!


----------



## Rodahn (12 Nov 2008)

Well I guess I'll have to post a heck of a lot between now and the end of the month.... the bid still stands at the end, all my milpoints.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Nov 2008)

Did I miss something...who or what is Avor???
BYTD   ???


----------



## Rodahn (13 Nov 2008)

A member with cancer.

Edited to add link:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77448.0.html


----------



## Rodahn (13 Nov 2008)

Okay Mike; I'll bid 7844 points, which is what I should have after this post.


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Nov 2008)

6100


----------



## leroi (15 Nov 2008)

Rodahn  ... brilliant ... genius idea!!  ;D

It's humbling to see the generosity here.

I'll put my entire 2,395 (er, 2,396 2,425 now I guess) Milpoints on winning for Rodahn ...

Good luck with our common goal everybody!


 Edit: to adjust my Milpoint total


----------



## Rodahn (15 Nov 2008)

Thank you leroi, but the original thought was yours with the PM on what can we do for a fellow member.

By the way Mike; I noticed that I was awarded 100 milpoints for being the highest active member for a day, and I don't believe that I deserve the honour, based upon donated points.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 Nov 2008)

As of right now I have 1030 pts, and will gladly donate them all to Avor.  He deserves it.


----------



## Bass ackwards (15 Nov 2008)

2580 (or whatever I have now). 
And if that's enough to win one of the certificates, then kindly send it on to Avor for me.


----------



## gun runner (16 Nov 2008)

Mike.. send all of my points to date and, any accrued after this post and give them to Avor. Ubique


----------



## tango22a (16 Nov 2008)

Same here!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2008)

Mike,

I think I have 13,000ish points.  I'll throw mine in here as well.  If I win, those winning I'd be glad to forward on to Avor.  If I am a runner-up, please add my points to the tickletrunk ones for Avor.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2008)

Wow, this is a very generous outpouring... I'm impressed!

Unfortunately it's a fairly manual task for me to move MilPoints around, and with the requests to do so rising steadily, I just can't keep up. So I'll be happy to track the highest bidders with their current totals and at the end, if any of the 5 winners want to donate their gift certificate they're more than welcome. I'm glad to see so many people being so generous!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2008)

Whatever I have the day the auction ends.


Cheers
Beaver


----------



## Rodahn (18 Nov 2008)

Sorry if I've caused you a headache with the idea Mike. If you're ever out on the left coast holler at me, I at least owe you a beer or six.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Nov 2008)

No worries... I wish I'd put together the MilPoints system to be more flexible this way!


----------



## Jorkapp (20 Nov 2008)

I'll gladly donate all my MilPoints to Avor winning one of those certificates.


----------



## Celticgirl (20 Nov 2008)

OK, I'll join in: 10,300 pts. 



			
				The Beaver said:
			
		

> Whatever I have the day the auction ends.



No cheating, Beaver!!   :rage:


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Nov 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> No cheating, Beaver!!   :rage:


It's not cheating! It's playing your cards smart! ;D


----------



## leroi (20 Nov 2008)

Wow, it looks like we have a new challenger for the top five: Celticgirl!

I keep chugging along but can see I'll never come close to the top five--even though I'm practically living here this past week.  ;D

-just did a quick scan and this is the way it looks to me; someone should double check since numbers aren't my strong point:

First place: EITS 13,855

Second place:The Beaver 10,955

Third place: Celticgirl 10,315

Fourth place: Rodahn 8,154

Fifth place: Old Sweat 6,775

BulletMagnet is closing in fast with: 6,370

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Nov 2008)

Just a reminder: bidding closes midnight tomorrow night!


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2008)

All of my milpoints to date , so 11 265


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Nov 2008)

Mine are at 12,315 as of this post. Give 'em all up for the cause to keep myself as #2.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Mine are at 12,315 as of this post. Give 'em all up for the cause to keep myself as #2.



All righty, then, ditto for me! I think I now have 11,570. That's enough to beat Cdn Aviator.


----------



## leroi (29 Nov 2008)

I'm throwing my 4,045 in but can see I don't stand a chance ...

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Nov 2008)

Not sure what mine are but I'm still in.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Not sure what mine are but I'm still in.



As of your last post, 15,095


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Nov 2008)

Two hours to go, folks!


My final bet, 12,655.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Dec 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> That's enough to beat Cdn Aviator.



I may be an asshole but look, i motivated you.  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Dec 2008)

Alright, thanks for participating everyone! The final winner list is:

15,095 Eye in the Sky
12,655 The Beaver
11,570 Celticgirl
11,265 CDN Aviator
7,844 Rodahn

I'll be contacting each winner individually so I can get shipping information for the gift certificates.


----------



## Rodahn (1 Dec 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks for participating everyone! The final winner list is:
> 
> 15,095 Eye in the Sky
> 12,655 The Beaver
> ...



No need to ask me Mike, send it to Avor, please and thanks....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Dec 2008)

Ditto here,

Merry Early Army Christmas Avor   :cheers:

EITS


----------



## Shamrock (1 Dec 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Merry Early Army Christmas Avor   :cheers:



You're giving him a duty shift?


----------



## Rodahn (1 Dec 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> You're giving him a duty shift?



Over Christmas???


----------



## Shamrock (1 Dec 2008)

I didn't say it was a _merry_ Christmas.


----------

